# Hows his conformation?



## ferricyanide (Jan 14, 2020)

Need better pictures for conformation analysis. But no I wouldn't breed him. He also looks uncomfortable in the saddled picture.


----------



## mrs_cowpunch (Aug 14, 2021)

ferricyanide said:


> Need better pictures for conformation analysis. But no I wouldn't breed him. He also looks uncomfortable in the saddled picture.


ok! reasons for that? and he was really antsy having to stand still for me lol thats all...


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

No wouldn't breed a mare to him. Would make a good gelding.


----------



## ferricyanide (Jan 14, 2020)

mrs_cowpunch said:


> ok! reasons for that? and he was really antsy having to stand still for me lol thats all...


If you want an accurate conformation analysis, you NEED pictures of him standing square on all sides.

He is also standing rather under himself, which can be an indication of pain. I am not there in person so that would require a video and/or detailed pictures of his feet to get a good idea. Possibly someone hands on if there is an issue, it is hard to tell from a couple of internet pictures. Not a fan of the way his hooves appear shaped in the pictures, and there is quite a bit of mud so it could be thrush/weak frog.


----------



## mrs_cowpunch (Aug 14, 2021)

ferricyanide said:


> If you want an accurate conformation analysis, you NEED pictures of him standing square on all sides.
> 
> He is also standing rather under himself, which can be an indication of pain. I am not there in person so that would require a video and/or detailed pictures of his feet to get a good idea. Possibly someone hands on if there is an issue, it is hard to tell from a couple of internet pictures. Not a fan of the way his hooves appear shaped in the pictures, and there is quite a bit of mud so it could be thrush/weak frog.


Fair enough... he's a fat butter ball right now since he's not working for a living this summer, and he wont look his best if i take new photos ha... and your right about his feet, they were way over-due for a trim in that photo... photos can be deceiving!?? my farrier claims he has really really nice feet lol... but thats just him. And he is a GREAT gelding, i was just curious if anyone WOULD breed something built LIKE him... Doesn't seem like any stallion is built great enough to breed a mare, but geld them and suddenly they have good conformation lol. I was hoping to get some opinions on his legs/back/hip etc. but i dont have any photos of him standing better. Thankyou for the opinions, feel free to give more!!...😄😄


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

NO. He is to small framed.No bone to him. He would make a cute gelding.


----------



## mrs_cowpunch (Aug 14, 2021)

stevenson said:


> NO. He is to small framed.No bone to him. He would make a cute gelding.


oh dear😅my photos must be really bad lol... he is 16hh. I've been asked if he's part draft cuz he's built like a tank... so much that some wont believe he's actually Smart Little Lena bred cuz those horses are often smaller... My boy is BIG... Guess theres a reason to take really really good photos for conformation posts hehe🙊🤣


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

If you want serious critiques, give him a bath. Make him look like he's going to Sunday School. Clip him up, clean and spotless.
Then good pics of him standing square. DO NOT crank his head around, leave it straight. 
If possible, you might include a link to his pedigree.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

His actual body is fine....

He appears like a lighter boned horse, for some that is perfect if they had a heavier boned to hopefully get a nice blend of two to make one.
His neck though doesn't look like it belongs to this horse and his head...not in that first picture is that something enticing to me to want to present to my mare if I were to want to breed....
Unless you do have stellar examples of horseflesh to mingle, then no.
So much even when you have the best of two just doesn't arrive on the planet the way we plan though...
For me, I value my horses to much to run the risks of not liking what they produce so I buy live and on the ground that I've seen, handled and know what it currently looks like and what it can become if all goes splendidly.
To me, the picture saddled does no justice to the horse at all.

I'm glad he makes a fine riding horse...
What horses become and want to be is *not* just from appearances but personality, heart and try....
Enjoy your horse.
🐴...


----------



## mrs_cowpunch (Aug 14, 2021)

He is 16hh and tips the scales at 1500lbs. Cant ever tire this guy out, he works cattle like maniac! No light bones here! Just wanted to see what kind of replies I'd


horselovinguy said:


> His actual body is fine....
> 
> He appears like a lighter boned horse, for some that is perfect if they had a heavier boned to hopefully get a nice blend
> 
> ...


He is 16hh and tips the scales at 1500lbs, so hardly light boned... Cant ever tire this guy out, and he works cattle like maniac! He has the most try of any horse out there, he's a lot more than just a 'riding horse' he's a work horse... Just wanted to see what kind of replies I'd get here😅Pictures wont do justice to any horse, if you don't see it in real life!!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

He sure doesn't resemble a 16 hand, 1500 pound animal in that first picture and sorry, but that second truly does him no justice either.

His want and try, his heart and loving his job mean so much though as you make comment on.
Do enjoy what he offers and enjoys doing for you and for him. I hope he continues to work his heart out for you for many years.
A "gooder" is a sweet ride indeed.
🐴...


----------



## mrs_cowpunch (Aug 14, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> He sure doesn't resemble a 16 hand, 1500 pound animal in that first picture and sorry, but that second truly does him no justice either.
> 
> His want and try, his heart and loving his job mean so much though as you make comment on.
> Do enjoy what he offers and enjoys doing for you and for him. I hope he continues to work his heart out for you for many years.
> ...


no worries, a picture cant capture the height and weight of a horse lol... wish i could show you just how large he is... he is a silly big old goof! and he makes me look and feel like a wee little unworthy rider😀 but thanks, i will continue to use him and enjoy him to the fullest!


----------



## missLemon (Mar 12, 2021)

Sounds like he’s a good, hard working gelding, and you’re lucky to have him, so this is all kind of moot point but I’ll just say what I see anyway. 
From these pictures alone I wouldn’t want to breed him. I don’t see any glaring conformation flaws, but his front end is giving me weird vibes, his legs look kinda posty and if he works a lot he should have much better muscle tone in his neck and behind his withers. Of course muscle tone isn’t conformation, and it could be the pics again, but if I were looking at him as a stallion it wouldn’t give me fantastic ideas about the conformational balance of potential offspring.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I’m not good at confirmation. I look to these guys for that. As far as breeding goes though, if I can’t see something visibly wrong and he were perfectly sound, it would be based completely on attitude and performance. If I thought he were catty enough, and he was kind, I’d give him a go. Performance and attitude mean everything to me unless there is a soundness issue.

I like smart little Lena horses myself, but he’s far enough down it wouldn’t speak to me.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

In answer to your first question, would I breed to him. No.
I had answered this, and then thought better of it. People tend to get offended at what I say.

So lets just suffice, no I would not breed to him.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He is not impressing me, either, but that is because I don't do cow horses, so donn't have the eye and the love for that look.







this photo shows a horse with a good hip, decent hock angles and good gaskins. thse shoulder is a bit steep, and the neck a bit short and undermuscled, but the shoulder is also powerful and that is what you need , right? His front legs are the onlly place that looks a bit under boned for his size; the knees look on the small side. He is probably a darn good working horse. I'd ride him if you let me! And, if you had a pretty mare you wanted to home breed, I think you might get another good working horse. But, I don't think others would pay for rights to breed to him.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

May I ask you a question? 
You say you bought him last week. Then later on in the post, you say you've had him all 9 years of his life. 
Am I the only one this does not make sense to?


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

This is a different horse then the one op posted about, in other thread op had.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm not going to critique your horse because your photographs aren't doing him any justice - it isn't fair to you and it isn't fair to the horse.
The shots make him look out of proportion because of the angles they're taken from.

Never have a saddle on a horse that you want a critique on - the saddle can hide back problems that could have a huge impact on what members are judging the horse as.

Clean him up and have him standing square to the camera and focus your shot so he looks correctly proportioned
Shots of him from the rear and the front are also helpful.

He sounds like a super useful horse so that's worth a lot.

Aim at getting a side shot that looks like this


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

16 hands and 1500 pds. Are you sure you've got the right horse in the pics? 
He does not have the appearance of a horse that large. If I was to guess, I'd say he's about 14 hands, and 900 pds.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

jaydee said:


> I'm not going to critique your horse because your photographs aren't doing him any justice - it isn't fair to you and it isn't fair to the horse.
> The shots make him look out of proportion because of the angles they're taken from.
> 
> Never have a saddle on a horse that you want a critique on - the saddle can hide back problems that could have a huge impact on what members are judging the horse as.
> ...


Nice looking roan.


----------

